# Fluid Film



## Robdog130 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello all,

new to the forum, just got to put my snowblower to the first real test here in Brooklyn, NY.

Last time I used it in heavy wet snow it clogged up immediately and could not be used. From reading this forum i bought some Fluid film and used it for the first time today, probably not needed but used it anyway and it definitely worked. I sprayed down the chute and housing and there was a quarter of the snow that was usually in there. was curious how often those of you that use it spray the chute and housing, before each use and in between snow clearing outside, once before you use it ? or just keep spraying every time i use it ?

Thank for the help guys

2014 Ariens compact 24 w/ AX engine


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Robdog130 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> new to the forum, just got to put my snowblower to the first real test here in Brooklyn, NY.
> 
> ...


To save wasting money and emptying the $10-12 can I would suggest applying it only if you have a clog. I use it and it was applied once this season but I have had only three snow falls with the last one that was a wet snow, sleet and frozen rain. No clogs, but I do have an impeller kit as well.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Robdog
Welcome to the Forum. I use silicone spray lubricant...what you use is not as important as how often. I spray before each use. I don't have an impeller kit so I am being proactive. When the snow is slushy, I do get a packed chute. I have a broomstick handle to unplug the snow pack. I always shut her down and pull the plug wire before clearing, for safety sake. MH


----------



## Robdog130 (Jan 26, 2015)

thank you guys,

ordered a impeller kit, have not installed it yet, gonna wait and see how the machine performs a little more. only used it a few times 

have a can of sno-jet that I forgot about. will have to give that a try my next go around.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> Hi Robdog
> Welcome to the Forum. I use silicone spray lubricant...what you use is not as important as how often. I spray before each use. I don't have an impeller kit so I am being proactive. When the snow is slushy, I do get a packed chute. I have a broomstick handle to unplug the snow pack. I always shut her down and pull the plug wire before clearing, for safety sake. MH


Good idea my sister is a nurse and says her hospital always has a few people there who have had fingers chopped off clearing chutes


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Fluid film is great, and I use it. However, I think it is too expensive to use all the time. I've had good luck with cheap silicone tire shine. Whatever you use, it will need to be reapplied every storm.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

jermar said:


> Fluid film is great, and I use it. However, I think it is too expensive to use all the time. I've had good luck with cheap silicone tire shine. Whatever you use, it will need to be reapplied every storm.


 Fluid film is great. I learned about it here on the forum. It could have been you. If so, thanks. It works great coating powered garden tools such as hedge trimmers whether powered or manual. It coats and protects plus it will stop rust in its tracks. 

Bill


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Fluid film does work but it is expensive to use.
I use it on my motorcycle chain ,mainly the reason I buy it and yes its $ 10.00 a can./


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

loneraider said:


> Fluid film does work but it is expensive to use.
> I use it on my motorcycle chain ,mainly the reason I buy it and yes its $ 10.00 a can./


 You go the Fluid Film website and they talk about how Fluid Film is used to protect the chains on the salt boxes. Now that's a test.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 8, 2015)

Fluid Film is great stuff but you can't beat the impeller mod for helping with slushy snow.....;- )


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've sprayed Fluid Film once this season. It's hard to gage how well it's working. It seems like my can only sprays in a stream. I was hoping for a broader spray pattern. Maybe it's too viscous to get a mist pattern??


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

If you can get in there with a rag, paste wax works great too, and is pretty inexpensive...


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bob J said:


> Fluid Film is great stuff but you can't beat the impeller mod for helping with slushy snow.....;- )


 You are preaching to the converted.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Fluid Film is great stuff. It's been used by the agricultural industry for decades for preventing corrosion on equipment from chemicals and moisture. It is also good for protecting electrical connections, since it's non-conductive.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I spray fluid film around the welds and cervices to protect from rust. i use cheaper sprays to coat the 'business end' before every use.


----------

